# ENTP vs INTP vs INTJ



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been looking in to this a lot lately and trying to figure out how I can tell the difference between these mbti types, and before I go on, yes I have googled it (smartass entps...) I've done a good amount of research.

My question is this: How do you tell the difference between the types if the cognitive functions arent quite so clear?

How do you tell the difference between a shy ENTP who would rather spend an evening alone than party all night and an INTP?

How do you tell the difference from an ENTP and a smug asshole of an INTJ who enjoys the argument as much as the entp? (for example Dr House... I havent looked much in to his character)

How do you tell an independent and strong minded INTP from a laid back INTJ?

As you can tell, I'm super interested in these NT's (sorry ENTJ's) and how different each can be from each other and even others of their own type.

I'd really appreciate your insights and opinions, thanks.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

If functions aren't clear stick with the basic E vs I and J vs P. They are readily apparent if you learn to spot them.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Nightstorm said:


> How do you tell the difference between a shy ENTP who would rather spend an evening alone than party all night and an INTP?


Funny thing is, you won't be able to clearly identify them unless you talk to them or you know them quite well. An ENTP who does not really want to spend time out partying that specific night, especially surrounded by Si and Se people, would probably have the same 'octopus-in-a-garage' kind of look, the same as any INTP. But if you take a very close look you might see something: If it's a new place, full of new people we don't know, a place where we can chat and get to know people, our Ne stands out: ENTPs can be the ones who would start a conversation just for the sake of it, just not to get bored while the INTP would keep to themselves. 
If you happen to meet an INTP with an ENTP, I guess it's pretty clear who's whom. One of my best friends is an INTP and, even though we do share a lot of traits, I am always the one who starts everything; I'm the one who orders at restaurants, etc. 

In general, not taking into account shyness or party animals, you can spot the difference between an INTP and an ENTP if you keep them in the dark without socializing for two or three days. After that, the INTP would be happy and energized, while the ENTP would be depressed and would very much look like this ---> :mellow:



> How do you tell the difference from an ENTP and a smug asshole of an INTJ who enjoys the argument as much as the entp? (for example Dr House... I havent looked much in to his character)


Very easy: 
for the ENTPs, try to find their *Ne*. If their minds go too quickly, they connect apparently unrelated things in the time you've just spent to find a chair, if you suggest fun connecting games like "connect this two apparently unrelated people in less than 6 moves" and they not only enjoy it but are the best at it, you've just found an ENTP. If they look like they don't know what you're talking about or their answer it "I don't know", definitely they're not ENTPs. Improvisation is they key.
for the INTJs, try to find their *Te*. Instead of _how _they say it, try to pay attention to _what _they say. If they've got their lives figure out, if they do things in an order and they know their next moves, and are willing to follow them, they're most likely NOT ENTPs. 



> How do you tell an independent and strong minded INTP from a laid back INTJ?


The 'having your life figure out' I mentioned before also works with the INTP vs INTJ, yet I know some INTPs who can be very meticulous as well, so you'd also better take two things into considerations:
First, *Ti+Fe* in INTP: Even if Fe is the third or fourth function, it's still there somewhere. INTPs words, deep down, are out there maybe to influence on someone, to change someone's opinion or to be respected by some others because of those words. 
I would also take a close look at *Ni*: INTJs have this certain aura, that they seem to know everything about you even though you haven't even opened your mouth. If you tell a lie to an INTP, even if they know it might be a lie, they would try their best to wreck it appart, asking questions, suggesting possible fake solutions, etc. On the other hand, if you tell a lie to an INTJ.... well, they would just look at you and somehow, through their unspoken words in their brains, they are telling your soul that they know you're lying, sorry.


----------



## Cast (Dec 20, 2016)

olonny said:


> Funny thing is, you won't be able to clearly identify them unless you talk to them or you know them quite well. An ENTP who does not really want to spend time out partying that specific night, especially surrounded by Si and Se people, would probably have the same 'octopus-in-a-garage' kind of look, the same as any INTP. But if you take a very close look you might see something: If it's a new place, full of new people we don't know, a place where we can chat and get to know people, our Ne stands out: ENTPs can be the ones who would start a conversation just for the sake of it, just not to get bored while the INTP would keep to themselves.
> If you happen to meet an INTP with an ENTP, I guess it's pretty clear who's whom. One of my best friends is an INTP and, even though we do share a lot of traits, I am always the one who starts everything; I'm the one who orders at restaurants, etc.
> 
> In general, not taking into account shyness or party animals, you can spot the difference between an INTP and an ENTP if you keep them in the dark without socializing for two or three days. After that, the INTP would be happy and energized, while the ENTP would be depressed and would very much look like this ---> :mellow:


Actually, it's just the reverse with me and my INTP boyfriend. This aren't really traits of Ne vs Ti I think.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Cast said:


> Actually, it's just the reverse with me and my INTP boyfriend. This aren't really traits of Ne vs Ti I think.


The problem with ENTP and INTP is that we share the functions and so the differences between a dom and a user are quite subtle. Personally, I'm just able to distinguish it first, because I'm one of them :laughing: and second because of the energy thingy. Extroverts (in general) get their energy from people - even if we love spending time on our own, we might end up depressed if we don't interact. While introverts (also in general) get their energy from alone time.

It is true, though, that INTPs, when comfortable surrounded by people they know and like, can be very chatty and social butterflies.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

From my own perspective I can tell an INTP from how they talk... when they talk I can hear them thinking if that makes sense... like they pause every now and then and don't feel pressured to finish their sentence.

With an INTJ I imagine blunt sentences/statements every now and then... and that they seem to be not always, but pissed off with that look of "are you fucking stupid?" which I like as I respond with my cheeky face. I've never had the opportunity to have realistic deep chats with an INTJ.

An ENTP will probably throw more out there than an INTP with no real relevance other than to be to be stimulated/keep the conversation going... then when they come up with something throw it out there, wait for a response, cheeky joke, possible insult and then observe with a smartass face hoping the reciprocate will look at them so they know they're not serious... probably, or maybe that's me. If you can't handle it fuck off! :laughing:


----------



## Cast (Dec 20, 2016)

olonny said:


> The problem with ENTP and INTP is that we share the functions and so the differences between a dom and a user are quite subtle. Personally, I'm just able to distinguish it first, because I'm one of them :laughing: and second because of the energy thingy. Extroverts (in general) get their energy from people - even if we love spending time on our own, we might end up depressed if we don't interact. While introverts (also in general) get their energy from alone time.
> 
> It is true, though, that INTPs, when comfortable surrounded by people they know and like, can be very chatty and social butterflies.


That's a broad generalization that, I think, stems from some tests focused on letters (E vs I, J vs P etc). Why would a Ne dom feel energized by people? Ne is about ideas, not people. If you look at cognitive functions, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Cast said:


> That's a broad generalization that, I think, stems from some tests focused on letters (E vs I, J vs P etc). Why would a Ne dom feel energized by people? Ne is about ideas, not people. If you look at cognitive functions, it just doesn't make sense.


Ok, so here's how I've understood it for these two years and a half I've been around here and for all the conversations I've had in here from which I've learned a lot:

Ti is for rational and *personal *ideas. Ne is for possibilities on the *outside world*'s ideas. 

Ne expands towards the exterior and, inevitably, in the exterior there are people. Plus, you know, ideas do not have sex with another ideas to create little ideas; *people *are the ones who create ideas. So, while Ti thinks about those ideas to themselves, Ne takes those ideas from and to the exterior world. So in order to discuss and expand those ideas of the possibilities, you kind of need people. 

But obviously you have a total different idea. I'm actually interested in hearing what else is out there, what is that knowledge you have that I've never come across in here, so, would you care to explain what Ne and Ti stands for and what is the difference then between INTP and ENTP?
Just to be clear, I'm not trying to be condescending nor look down on your ideas, I'm just genuinely curious.


----------



## Cast (Dec 20, 2016)

olonny said:


> Ok, so here's how I've understood it for these two years and a half I've been around here and for all the conversations I've had in here from which I've learned a lot:
> 
> Ti is for rational and *personal *ideas. Ne is for possibilities on the *outside world*'s ideas.
> 
> ...


Well, you can get ideas from books. Movies. The internet. Observation. Or discussing ideas with friends - which does not mean you like to spend time partying or start conversations with a bunch of strangers in a room. The external world isn't made entirely of people.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Cast said:


> Well, you can get ideas from books. Movies. The internet. Observation. Or discussing ideas with friends - which does not mean you like to spend time partying or start conversations with a bunch of strangers in a room. The external world isn't made entirely of people.


Discussiong ideas with friends or with people you don't know does not mean you need to be at a party or at a club to get your energy, I've never meant that. 
Still, the way Ti process ideas versus the way Ne does is not clear. So you get ideas from books movies internet and observation; is that Ti or Ne or both?


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

shane2 said:


> With an INTJ I imagine blunt sentences/statements every now and then... and that they seem to be not always, but pissed off with that look of* "are you fucking stupid?"*


:laughing: totally, that is so INTJ


----------



## Cast (Dec 20, 2016)

olonny said:


> Discussiong ideas with friends or with people you don't know does not mean you need to be at a party or at a club to get your energy, I've never meant that.
> Still, the way Ti process ideas versus the way Ne does is not clear. So you get ideas from books movies internet and observation; is that Ti or Ne or both?


Quoting:


> An ENTP who does not really want to spend time out partying that specific night, especially surrounded by Si and Se people, would probably have the same 'octopus-in-a-garage' kind of look, the same as any INTP. But if you take a very close look you might see something: If it's a new place, full of new people we don't know, a place where we can chat and get to know people, our Ne stands out: ENTPs can be the ones who would start a conversation just for the sake of it, just not to get bored while the INTP would keep to themselves.
> If you happen to meet an INTP with an ENTP, _I guess it's pretty clear who's whom_. One of my best friends is an INTP and, even though we do share a lot of traits, I am always the one who starts everything; I'm the one who orders at restaurants, etc.


And I really wouldn't say not wanting to party that night gives you an INTP look. Or starting a conversation with strangers, be more comfortable than an INTP in a room full of strangers, order at restaurants... how would _ordering at restaurants_ be indicative of Ne-Ti vs Ti-Ne?
Getting information from books and internet could be Ne, as I said. That's no need to feel energized by people to collect ideas from the external world - and even then, you could find the _collecting information_ part energizing, while you could feel drained by having to interact with people to collect information.
Maybe I see it this way because I've got the example right in front of me. I'm an ENTP who will eat at weird hours just to avoid people in the dorm's kitchen and almost never talk to strangers - including waiters, client service phone calls, and saying anything more than "nice to meet you" to new people. While my INTP is quite good with people and definitely has a wider social circle. I'm usually the one to complain we're going out too much/spending too much time with friends/"people give me a break!" etc :laughing:

I wouldn't say Ti is a way of collecting information. Ne collects it (perceiving function) and Ti processes it (judging function). At least I thought that was the difference between judging/perceiving functions?


----------



## Cast (Dec 20, 2016)

Sorry for the double post. @olonny I found the threads I once read here on the forum, when I was trying to differentiate Ne-Ti vs Ti-Ne:
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/95142-ti-ne-vs-ne-ti-i-need-help-understanding-difference.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/94965-intp-creative-process.html
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/434458-ne-ti-ti-ne-dom-aux-how-do-you-differentiate-them.html
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/475482-ti-ne-vs-ne-ti.html
They explain it better then I can do. They talk about how you explore/process the world and so your preference of cognitive functions, not wether you initiate conversation with strangers or feel energized by people.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

olonny said:


> :laughing: totally, that is so INTJ


I really want to chat with them, genuinely...***? Without leading them on.


----------



## Felix5 (Apr 27, 2015)

It's pretty obvious that an ENTP is not an INTJ. INTJs live in a world of introverted intuition. Many people have told me that my head is in the clouds. "You're in the clouds today, I can tell!" My boss will say to me sometimes. It's not that I'm doing it intentionally or that I'm lazy. I just come off as very frazzled, scatterbrained, and have a sense of urgency to get things done (that will never quite get done right becasue I just can't focus).

I was always described as dreamy, not paying attention, quiet, and clumsy growing up. INTJs are very reserved and withdrawn. They are aloof even when they are being friendly, talkative, and seemingly extroverted. There is a wall between you and the INTJ. 

ENTPs are anything but clumsy. They are the opposite. They are the most composed, polished, and poised people Ive ever met. Extroverted Intuition makes it seem like they are bumbling their way through life Forest Gump style, but their Ti analyzes information that they pass by. Everything is a performance for them, Fe is always trying to create some kind of harmony. They love to talk and will talk even though you're obviously not listening to them anymore or have tuned them out ten minutes ago. 

They are control freaks and think they are always right and you're wrong. They will never tell you that though. They will listen to you, humor you, make you think your ideas are awesome, then steal that idea right from under you and claim it as their own practical thinking. Of course, you can never be too angry with them, because secretly they are flattering you by using your idea. It's a sign that they've listened to something you've said and have conceded defeat. ENTPs will never concede defeat, there is no defeat in their vocabulary. 

INTPs:

I find it bizarre that people keep confusing INTPs and INTJs when they are nothing alike. INTJs have more of a caustic air about them. Not arrogance and it saddens me that people think INTJs are arrogant. INTPs are similarly absent minded, but in a different way. If they are involved in the task in front of them, they will excel. If they have no interest, then they are the laziest, most worthless employees I've ever seen. My assistant manager is an INTP and it's amazing how little he gets done in the amount of time he has. I have regularly done his work and my work in a 4 hour shift. He just does not give a crap unless it relates to comic books. My other assistant manager, who is an ISTJ, basically does all of his work when I'm not there. Yet, he does all of the paperwork and seems to think this his value is more than my other manager. 

That being said, INTPs are very intelligent people and can come up with some really great systems. Introverted Thinking allows them to delve very deeply into an issue and their extroverted Intuition allows them to analyze the details of what they're researching or reading about. They are fairly open minded people, they have a solid understanding of most things and an amazing memory. They go beyond what most normal people would understand. They are seemingly laid back people, but I think underneath it all they just don't care about things that aren't relevant to their immediate interests


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

Felix5 said:


> I was always described as dreamy, not paying attention, quiet, and clumsy growing up. INTJs are very reserved and withdrawn. They are aloof even when they are being friendly, talkative, and seemingly extroverted. *There is a wall between you and the INTJ.*


Excellently put. 

I'm rarely 100% in a conversation with a new person because a certain percentage of my focus is diverted to either assessing the speaker and thinking about where the conversation might be going and/or minding all the background thoughts that may be slightly more interesting or have at least captured my attention if something new has popped up.


----------



## kvankramer (Jan 14, 2017)

I only know one ENTP and I'm an INTP. The ENTP I know, is the only person who as in a post above suggested, will connect ideas, or concepts, or make up ideas faster than lightening. They will do this in the time you've managed to grab a chair and move in closer to hear what their thoughts are on the beginning of the universe or if they think global warming is real. They will tell you that global warming is real and the last article they read to back it up. They are not parrots, mimicking what they've "heard". They have a mind and quite mind they have. They will remain at a table and talk about ideas, concepts, world problems, statistics, or anything outside the realm of personal interest. They understand what it means to be objective, rational and well spoken, but unlike and INTP will be comfortable in a crowd. They will be very popular among people. They won't shy away from a party, an adventure or a concert or high- fives for their friends. They get loud and love it. They won't shy away from leadership, shaking hands, meeting people or socializing. They are chameleons who can embrace all personalities and any type of conversation. They move with ease inside laws and regulations, but inside they are the rebels at heart and hate rules. They follow them but won't hesitate to make their own rules if they can - and they will when they become a president of a country or the owner of a company. ENTP's can also be inventors but it goes hand in hand with confidence and so there you have it, a successful person who can attain a brilliant career. Like the INTP they are bored quickly and seek adventure and change. It would be very hard to keep up with this person in a relationship. The ENTP can be moody and silent, but it isn't for fear of anything. If they are quiet they are probably angry, but its not easy to shake them up. They are sure of themselves. If you happen to know one, you won't forget how different they really are from everyone else and how refreshing it is, to know one, if you are like minded. Thank goodness we have a few out there. The INTP's are different in the aspect of confidence and socializing but you will see it more when the INTP is "trying" to fit in. You can tell they are really not comfortable or at ease with a crowded room. Or making speeches. It will be forced. After the speech they excuse themselves and suddenly know on can find them - they've escaped to a dark balcony to star gaze. They need to get outside too but they are much more shy, much more quiet. EXCEPT with friends and people they trust. INTP's just don't want to be the center of attention. They get enough happiness out of life in other ways.


----------

